# Homemade Tools >  Parallel Clamps

## Catfish

Parallel Clamps, Maple 2-1/4" x 2-1/4" x 12-3/4" and Stainless Steel Pins and Handle attachment, Oak Handles, 1/2"-13 Threaded Rod. Max Opening 10".

----------

kbalch (Apr 3, 2014),

mlochala (Apr 3, 2014),

Paul Jones (Feb 21, 2016)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Catfish! I've added your Parallel Clamps to our Workholding and Woodworking categories, as well as to your builder page: Catfish's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Parallel Clamps  by Catfish 

tags:
parallel clamp

----------


## neshkoro

My Grandfather was a Cabinet Maker working for Western Electric for many years. My father was a Tool and Die Maker.
Together, they made a dozen or so parallel clamps, much like the ones shown. I have and still use them, today 60 or 70 years since they were made.
I see the nuts are made to swivel in the clamp to help adjust the clamp. That's a good thing. The only thing I wouild change would be to put one handle on one side and the other handle on the other side of the clamp. Much easier to adjust.

Bill

----------


## kbalch

> The only thing I wouild change would be to put one handle on one side and the other handle on the other side of the clamp. Much easier to adjust.



Indeed, I've never seen them any other way. One handle on either side.

Ken

----------


## neshkoro

That makes them much easier to adjust. You can spin them open or closed with one handle in each hand.
I've never seen them with both handles on the same side!
If they are parallel clamps for wood or the ones used by machinists ( I am a Tool and Die Maker), they all have a handle on either side.
I don't know how to add a photo or I would take a photo of one of my clamps so you can see how they look.
It should be pretty easy to reverse one of the threaded rods and nuts and give it a try!

----------

